# Philadelphia Trolley Line #15



## benjibear (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking of taking a trip to Philadelphia. I was wondering if taking the Market Franfort subway to the #15 trolley line to Richmond Street is in a fairly safe area? Or is this an area that tourists should avoid?


----------



## FrankStar (Feb 28, 2012)

Where on Richmond Street?


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 28, 2012)

There are certain areas along the route 15 that are safe. Although you should make a note that trolleys are not running until April 1st due to track replacement along the entire route. At the rate their going.. It could be longer.. So don't plan on seeing trolleys on there for a few months. I suggest coming during the late spring or early summer to see the renewed PCC's. Just make sure to make a stop on the bridge that crosses the River. Right next to it is the Amtrak bridge. At the right hour you can get the sun at your back and get good photos of a PCC and an Amtrak train, Septa, or NJT train. I've yet to do this but it's on my to do list.


----------



## benjibear (Feb 29, 2012)

FrankStar said:


> Where on Richmond Street?


Down where the Polish market and lunch place is. I think it is almost at the end of the line. I have driven to this area but thought it would be neat to ride the trolley there. I figure once I am on the trolley that shouldn't be too bad but most worried about making the connection between the subway and the trolley.


----------



## LSTraction (Mar 26, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I was thinking of taking a trip to Philadelphia. I was wondering if taking the Market Franfort subway to the #15 trolley line to Richmond Street is in a fairly safe area? Or is this an area that tourists should avoid?


 Naw its ok @ that intersection (Girard &Frankford Ave). Down on Richmond st is peaceful too.


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Apr 24, 2012)

I am 50 and clearly not from any neighborhood along Girard Avenue. I spend part of every year in Phila.

I connect to and from the 15 regularly, from the Market-Frankford line, from the Broad line at Broad & Girard, from the route 57 at 3rd, from the route 47 at 8th, taking my little girls (5 and 8) to the zoo. I take it in the other direction late at night, from Callowhill to the 47 or the 57, on my way home to Queen Village from dinners in the Art Museum district.

Many of these changes would be seen as risky by non-Philadelphians, or even by car-based Philadelphia life forms. But I never have any trouble, and don't think you would, either, especially not up at that end of the line.


----------

